# Incerno giving away free IPv4?



## MannDude (Jun 2, 2013)

Anyone else see this? https://www.facebook.com/Incero/posts/579442748761990



My question: Why?


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2013)

I can see the spam already!


----------



## Francisco (Jun 2, 2013)

Compete with colocrossing in the "VPS company" market maybe?

CC is known for giving away IP space at extremely low, if not free at times.

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 2, 2013)

Its with proper justification and such.  And obviously you immediately won't get a /24 straight out of the gates.  But yeah, Incero is fantastic.


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Compete with colocrossing in the "VPS company" market maybe?
> 
> 
> CC is known for giving away IP space at extremely low, if not free at times.
> ...


Yeah it'd seem like it since they're offering a free month when you switch over from another host.


----------



## AlexBarakov (Jun 2, 2013)

I assume they want to get more IPs before ARIN runs out as well. Pretty much - if they give away what they have, with the proper justification forms for their usage, they can get bigger allocations from ARIN, before they run out. One they ARIN will run out of IPs as well and IPs are going to get 5$ each, just as in EU


----------



## Tux (Jun 2, 2013)

It worries me a bit since Incero recently got a extremely small allocation recently (a /22 obtained just weeks ago) and now they're pulling this off.

Either they managed to boot off a extremely high IP user or something.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 2, 2013)

Alex_LiquidHost said:


> I assume they want to get more IPs before ARIN runs out as well. Pretty much - if they give away what they have, with the proper justification forms for their usage, they can get bigger allocations from ARIN, before they run out. One they ARIN will run out of IPs as well and IPs are going to get 5$ each, just as in EU


This is the funny part.

I see people posting OVH VM's on WHT all the time and they come in at $2 - $3/m/ea, even though the IP's are costing them nearly that. Didn't OVH make everyones IP's be $1/ea, even if you paid the old setup fees?

Francisco


----------



## jarland (Jun 2, 2013)

I think it's quite the kind gesture. Gordon has been accused of handing out too many IPs without any decent justification in the past, and I think his more recent IP policy is a result of how he and his team have grown with the business. I don't think he's going to be making that mistake, and I think he's got a fairly decent head on his shoulders for determining who among his clients means business and who is just playing "vps provider" for the summer. Only time will tell, of course. Obviously remaining positive is a bit of a requirement from me


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 2, 2013)

One week, they take away Ip, another week they give it away. It is like high school love.


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 2, 2013)

I know of a handful of data centers giving away free IPs with X amount of service, heck, Cogent will give you as many /24s as you can justify if you have a 100Mbps with them.

Handy Networks is offering free IPs and I almost took advantage of it but you never know how long those free IPs will last. It's easy to give them away when there's a shortage but when all of the IP space is gone and somebody comes offering $5/IP for a /22 on top of $XXXX for bandwidth/power/space, you can bet that the person paying $400 with a /24 is going to get shafted.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 2, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I know of a handful of data centers giving away free IPs with X amount of service, heck, Cogent will give you as many /24s as you can justify if you have a 100Mbps with them.


Cogent also has at least an /8 of their own 

Francisco


----------



## jarland (Jun 2, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I know of a handful of data centers giving away free IPs with X amount of service, heck, Cogent will give you as many /24s as you can justify if you have a 100Mbps with them.


What's that run about $14?


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 2, 2013)

jarland said:


> What's that run about $14?


LoL! I was quoted $400 for a 100Mbps commit but that was in Tampa where bandwidth is pricey. I have quotes of $200+ per Mbps from other providers and some data centers will give you a "discount" of $50/Mbps for a 100Mbps commit.


----------



## drmike (Jun 2, 2013)

A tad strange Gordon/Incero is pushing the IPV4 like this.  He just got oddly tight about IP allocation a few weeks back.

Certainly is an allocation party on his part with this move.

Combating other bargain providers?  Maybe part of it too.

IPV6 needs to become enabled all over and put this IP issue to sleep.  True shortage happens and whole bunch of companies not hording IPs are going to have a very tough time growing their business.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 2, 2013)

Just signed up for Incero


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 3, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> One week, they take away Ip, another week they give it away. It is like high school love.


This. Just earlier they were scrutinising all IP addresses handed out and giving clients very little time to react.


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Jun 3, 2013)

Definitely bipolar, literally a few weeks ago we had 24 hours to ensure all IPs were pingable or they'd be reclaimed.


----------



## Mon5t3r (Jun 3, 2013)

i don't care. sent them an email!!! lol


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 3, 2013)

DearLeaderJohn said:


> Definitely bipolar, literally a few weeks ago we had 24 hours to ensure all IPs were pingable or they'd be reclaimed.


He obviously wanted to reclaim the IPs so he could give out more free IPs a few weeks later!

Kidding of course. Interesting what he's doing.


----------



## httpzoom (Jun 3, 2013)

My take on this is there are a lot of people out there with unused allocations that will be taken if they remain inactive.

Doing this ensures their IP allocations are not taken away and at the same time will start to speed up the IPV4 "running out" issue. That in itself isn't a bad thing as once IPs do run out there will be no choice other than IPV6.


----------



## AlexBarakov (Jun 3, 2013)

Francisco said:


> This is the funny part.
> 
> 
> I see people posting OVH VM's on WHT all the time and they come in at $2 - $3/m/ea, even though the IP's are costing them nearly that. Didn't OVH make everyones IP's be $1/ea, even if you paid the old setup fees?
> ...


Yup they do now charge per IP, I think it's 1 euro per IP? (Not sure though) Even old users that paid the setup fees get charged each month now. Same thing would happen in the US in an year or two (depending when ARIN runs out), at least in my eyes.

On the other side, as far as I am aware, Incero were out of IPs a couple of months ago, interests me how many IPs to they have now, but too lazy to dig their AS out.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 4, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> He obviously wanted to reclaim the IPs so he could give out more free IPs a few weeks later!
> 
> Kidding of course. Interesting what he's doing.


Actually that makes sense. Not really free but a marketing tactic to get you to sign up. What happens after and when you try to purchase additional servers is a different problem.


----------



## gordonrp (Aug 16, 2013)

Zach said:


> I can see the spam already!


We have auto smtp block on detection


----------



## gordonrp (Aug 16, 2013)

Tux said:


> It worries me a bit since Incero recently got a extremely small allocation recently (a /22 obtained just weeks ago) and now they're pulling this off.
> 
> Either they managed to boot off a extremely high IP user or something.


We were given a /22 to help us migrate off a 108.x.x.x range leased from our datacenter provider. ARIN wanted us to give that up first before moving to larger blocks again. The 108.x.x.x migration had been in the works for over 9 months, but we ran out of IPs just before we could finish it so ARIN was kind enough to help out with a one time small allocation to help us finish the migration.


----------



## gordonrp (Aug 16, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> One week, they take away Ip, another week they give it away. It is like high school love.


We didn't end up taking IPs away from anyone. ARIN was scanning our space and questioning the low ping rates, at that time we had a lot of windows, vpn, and other non pingable services running on our network. We sent an email reminding customers of our policy to enable ping from our scanning IPs, and that if ping wasn't enabled the IP could be reclaimed.

If we say "please" and "thank you" people ignore us. If we say "here" and "now" people take action. It's a sad reality, but sometimes if you need something to happen you have to demand it of your clients. Just as ARIN demand things from us. IPV4 shortage isn't fun for anyone, but ultimately no customers of ours lost any SPACE.


----------



## gordonrp (Aug 16, 2013)

Zach said:


> Yeah it'd seem like it since they're offering a free month when you switch over from another host.


I think most hosts offer this, it's an all around good practice.


----------



## gordonrp (Aug 16, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> A tad strange Gordon/Incero is pushing the IPV4 like this.  He just got oddly tight about IP allocation a few weeks back.
> 
> Certainly is an allocation party on his part with this move.
> 
> ...


We're super strict about our allocations, indeed, always. This is a good thing, and ensures we stay in good graces with ARIN.

Offering FREE IPs for justified usage is just good business practice. Making sure customers actually use/need their allocations is a part of that.


----------



## gordonrp (Aug 16, 2013)

DearLeaderJohn said:


> Definitely bipolar, literally a few weeks ago we had 24 hours to ensure all IPs were pingable or they'd be reclaimed.


Enforcing TOS is not bipolar. We offer free IPs and we'll take them back if you don't actually use/need them, all hosts are required to do this.


----------



## gordonrp (Aug 16, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> He obviously wanted to reclaim the IPs so he could give out more free IPs a few weeks later!
> 
> Kidding of course. Interesting what he's doing.


Before each new application for new IPs we want to make sure each of our clients is actually using their IPs as they told us they would. if they're not then we want to reclaim them before we make an ARIN application. We're just doing things properly.


----------



## drmike (Aug 16, 2013)

It all makes sense now on the IP give back and allocation.   IP shortage is causing over control and push from the issuers.

Yep, utilize them or lose them.  

IPV6 can't get deployed widely fast enough.


----------



## VPSCorey (Aug 17, 2013)

If you get free IP's from your provider and then want ARIN IP's guess what you have to reallocate out of...  Get as few as possible to get your own allocations to save yourselves headaches.  I had a /22 before I got my first ARIN /22 and that was a major headache getting out from underneath all those ip's.


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2013)

gordonrp said:


> We were given a /22 to help us migrate off a 108.x.x.x range leased from our datacenter provider. ARIN wanted us to give that up first before moving to larger blocks again. The 108.x.x.x migration had been in the works for over 9 months, but we ran out of IPs just before we could finish it so ARIN was kind enough to help out with a one time small allocation to help us finish the migration.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------

